# Question about after homeschooling



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Homeschooling in Oklahoma is still somewhat out of the norm. I am wondering what happens after you are done teaching? What are the rules for entering college with being homeschooled? Do you have to take exit tests or GED? I think I understand that is it different in all states? I am not sure of OK rules.

I am aware here that many jobs do require a college degree or associates. How does that work? Is this not a problem for some homeschooled children? I am sure I am botching this question. I am interested in the transition to College/higher learning. Is College just an extension of traditional school?

I have known several HSers most have been unschooled. They are not old enough to be on their own so I don't know where they are going. I will say their knowledge is very broad and interesting. Do employers value the difference in education vs. traditionally schooled? 

I have seen a few HS kids that were just a mess and were not served well by the parents in that they were not taught at all. I have seen that in public/private as well.

I don't hs and won't.That being said I have taken many ideas about how to help round out their education and keep our love of learning in their hearts. I will help the boys research more on the subjects they are interested in like rocks, current figures in the media, finance, etc. 

I read a lot of the posts and enjoy the diversity of learning/teaching skills.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

okiemom said:


> Homeschooling in Oklahoma is still somewhat out of the norm. I am wondering what happens after you are done teaching? What are the rules for entering college with being homeschooled? Do you have to take exit tests or GED? I think I understand that is it different in all states? I am not sure of OK rules.
> 
> I am aware here that many jobs do require a college degree or associates. How does that work? Is this not a problem for some homeschooled children? I am sure I am botching this question. I am interested in the transition to College/higher learning. Is College just an extension of traditional school?
> 
> ...


It comes down to the SAT/ACT score. If a homeschooled child does well on that, doesn't matter who signed their diploma. Some of the more competitive colleges also require SAT subject tests. Most colleges have a "homeschool" policy now since there are so many of us. It is just a matter of knowing the policy of the school your child wants to go to and meeting that standard, just like it would be with a kid from a public school. If you want scholarships, the more external validation of your child's learning that you can get, the better. Any contest that they win, or other way that they have been acknowledged as excelling in the community needs to be on the transcript. 
Cindyc.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Okiemom--

Our oldest is 25 and she was homeschooled. She took her ACT and SAT and scored a little above average. She had no trouble being accepted to OU, OSU, and UCO in Edmond. These three schools actually recruited her pretty hard. The admission folks weren't terribly interested in her homeschool work, although she did tell them her mom had saved every single piece of paper she had done through her 12 years of school and that mom would be happy to deliver it to the said admissions officers via a U-Haul truck if they wanted to review it. They chose to accept her ACT score instead. 


My daughter in now in nursing school.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Both my kids took the GED tests and passed. Ds went on to take some college courses. Ds was accepted to college without the GED. He did better than expected on the admissions test.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

Here in FL we can do 2 years of dual enrollment...college courses for free for high school students. I plan on starting my kids with at least some of them before homeschool graduation. My eldest won't be a problem since he's ahead anyway but I'm hoping that having at least 1 yr maybe 2 of college under his belt will help with acceptance to a school. But yes, it does boil down to those scores and the college enterance exam. 

I dropped out and homeschooled through James Madison High School (you've probably seen the commercials) which is all through the mail (at that time there wasn'ta huge internet base) and got a diploma, never took an SAT and just the college enterance exam and it was ok.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine never took their SAT's. Nor their GED's. I have their transcripts stored on the computer and backed up on disc, and they generally suffice for anything they need.

My son leaves for boot camp for Air National Guard next Wednesday. They accepted his transcript, gave him the ASVAB test, and allowed him in.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Ours pretty much got into college with their ACT scores. Didn't have any problems with any of the colleges they applied to, they both were accepted by every college they applied. First son's college wanted his high school transcript even though he had college credit (they called me after he had been there a year and said they needed it, turned out it was in their file but not marked as received). Second son's college didn't care about his high school transcript since he took college courses during high school and transferred credits, they didn't care about his high school diploma. 

Have many homeschooled friends whose children did not go to college. Most are running their own businesses now and doing better than several that went to college.

Dawn


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone have an Canadian or Ontarian experience with this? My daughter is going to need to decide whether to take her GED, SAT or whether they might apply to university as a mature student. Thanks.


----------

